# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  مائة عام من العزلة

## أحمد طه

*مائة عام من العزلة
المؤلف : غابرييل غارسيا ماركيز
تمثل هذه الرواية التي حازت على جائزة نوبل في الأدب عام 1982 إحدى الشوامخ في الفن الروائي الغربي قديمه وحديثه وقد برز مؤلفها كواحد من أهم أعلام الأدب اللاتيني المعاصر. في هذه الرواية يمتد الزمان ليتقلص ضمن أوراقها وسطورها حيث يحكي غارسيا ماركيز حكاية لأسرة أوريليانو على مدار عشرة عقود من الزمان، ململماً هذا الزمان باقتدار وبراعة بالغين بما فيه من غرائب الأحداث وخوارق الوقائع ودخائل المشاعر ودقائق التحليلات وعظائم المفاجآت، أتى بها لتروي قصة هذه الأسرة التي كانت الغواية هي القاسم المشترك في حياتها نساءً ورجالاً حتى امتدت لعنتها إلى آخر سليل منهم.
نبذة
“عندها، وحسب، اكتشف أوريليانو أن أمارانتا-أورسولا لم تكن أخته بل خالته، وأن السيد فرانسيس دريك قد هاجم ريوهاشا لسبب واحد هو أن يمكنهم من البحث عن بعضهم، في معارج تيه الدم المتشابكة، حتى بإمكانهم إنجاب الحيوان الخرافي الذي يضع حداً للسلالة كلها…
كما أدرك أوريليانو أن ما كان مدوّناً في تلك الرقاع لا يقبل التكرار، فهو أزلي محتوم منذ بداية الوجود، وهو سرمدي سوف يظل إلى الأبد. فالسلالات التي حكم عليها القدر حكماً حتمياً، بزمن من العزلة يمتد مئة عام، لن تكون لها فرصة أخرى للعيش على وجه الأرض”. 

مع غارسيا ماركيز تدخل وكقارئ عوالم ماركيز التي ماجت بها مناخات روايته. تجتاز مساحات الزمان ومساحات المكان… وآفاق الإنسان المترعة بتجاربه التي أغناها ماركيز بالمعاناة الإنسانية المنسحبة على أجيال. وأثراها بالخيال الجامح الذي يجعلك في حلم تصحو منه لتجد أنه وعلى الرغم من سمة العزلة التي تسحب عليها، حتى اختارها لها كاتبها اسماً، وعلى الرغم من الحتمية التي ينظر بها المؤلف للأمور من زاويته، تصحو لتجد سطور الرواية أشبه ما تكون بالحياة: شائعة وشائكة، بسيطة ومعقدة، متفائلة ومتشائمة، حلوة ومرة، إنها ككل الأدب الرفيع، جديرة بأن تقرأ، وككل الحياة تستأهل أن تعاش.
الرواية مقسمة لثلاثة أجزاء
رابط الجزء الأول
رابط الجزء الثاني
رابط الجزء الثالث
*

----------

